

Ask HN: Recommended tools for creating apps that render to both native and web? - wakaflockafliz

Are any of you familiar with any nice tools which enable creating apps that render to both native + web views?<p>Can you give me the scoop on what is going on in this space?<p>I recently saw facebook&#x27;s &quot;react native&quot;.<p>The whole html-inlined-into-your-javascript thing really put me off initially.<p>Is anyone really using this for their commercial production applications?<p>Are there other similar competing solutions or technologies worth considering as alternatives?<p>Thanks!
Waka
======
loumf
ReactNative does not render to web views. It uses web development constructs
like CSS, Flexbox, and JavaScript, but the output is the native view
hierarchy. Facebook is using it (in Paper, at least)

FaceBook thinks you should use ReactNative for mobile and React for the web --
they call it learn-once-write-anywhere -- the UI code is not portable and that
is not a goal of the project.

The only things I know about where you can run in a browser and in a native
app are HTML-based and use app-wrapped web-views on mobile. I would look at
jQueryMobile and Ionic if you want to go this route. You wrap either in
Cordova/PhoneGap.

------
sharmi
One such option that I am aware of is kivy[1], though I have not used it. It
is a python based application framework library. I am not sure if it is fully
mature but I have read good things about it on reddit.

[1] [http://kivy.org/#home](http://kivy.org/#home)

